# Drying Natural Forks



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

Was jogging this morning and came across a down branch. I saw about 3 forks that could be potential SlingShots, so I took the branch and put it in my garage for now. Would like to know if leaving the forks in the car during the summer heat be a good idea for drying them out?


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

it might work but for quicker drying ,glue the ends and let it dry than once the glue's hard pop it in the microwave for 5 sessions each one lasting 1 minute this always gets mine dry within 3 days thanks

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

If there is no hurry to make the slingshots, I would just keep the branch in the garage for a couple months to dry/age.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't rush it. There aren't any microwave ovens in the woods.
I cut mine a bit larger than finish size and throw them in a cardboard box. When the bark wrinkles and separates from the wood in a few places when viewed from the end, the fork is ready to start working. Usually a few weeks to a full month in the A/C.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

In the summer I place forks on my dash to cure. With the windows closed, my forks are cured within two weeks with no ill effects.


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

Gonna give it a try when I get home from work today.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

On the dash, in the trunk, under the seat.... Couple of weeks works fine. 
Microwave works well, I do it in 35-45 second bursts, usually takes 7-9 with time to cool between.
All a matter of how long you want it to take.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

So that "mike" thing really works?? It doesn't damage the wood?


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Don't rush it. There aren't any microwave ovens in the woods.
> I cut mine a bit larger than finish size and throw them in a cardboard box. When the bark wrinkles and separates from the wood in a few places when viewed from the end, the fork is ready to start working. Usually a few weeks to a full month in the A/C.


Not in any rush. No way I plan on using a microwave, I think my wife would look at me then hit me over the head with the fork


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Mine too, buddy.


batangx said:


> Don't rush it. There aren't any microwave ovens in the woods.
> I cut mine a bit larger than finish size and throw them in a cardboard box. When the bark wrinkles and separates from the wood in a few places when viewed from the end, the fork is ready to start working. Usually a few weeks to a full month in the A/C.


Not in any rush. No way I plan on using a microwave, I think my wife would look at me then hit me over the head with the fork
[/quote]Mine too, buddy... mine too.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

flippinout said:


> In the summer I place forks on my dash to cure. With the windows closed, my forks are cured within two weeks with no ill effects.


 How can you see over the dash ? MM


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> So that "mike" thing really works?? It doesn't damage the wood?


It certainly can if you 'over nuke' it'll burn the wood or worse start a fire.


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Not in any rush. No way I plan on using a microwave, I think my wife would look at me then hit me over the head with the fork


Mine too, buddy... mine too.
[/quote]

You guys could always get your own microwave









They go for about $5 to $20 used at garage sales/goodwill/salvationarmy/2ndhand stores/craigslist/etc


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

If you're one of those people who push the button and walk away to do something else don't use the micro, 5 seconds can make the difference between a good fork and charcoal, but if you pay attention it works just fine.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

One burst at 20-50 seconds likely wont hurt anything, and then you will get an idea of the power of the microwave, density / moisture of the wood, and how much time you can set it for. Also you will be able to tell if there is any unwanted smell. I havent come across even a spalted fork that made a smell in the microwave.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a few Ligustrum forks I wanted to start working on. I'll try it with one of them. Thanks for the nugget, guys!


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

Got another question for you guys. How do you know when the forks are dry enough and you can start working on them?


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i would say that it is best to cut the forks with an extra inch on each fork and on the handle and then just to leave it in the garage for a month or so.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Is it better to debark with the ends coated, or should I leave to dry with the bark on? This in reference to a couple of thick rhodo forks that i have kept inside fo about three weeks at this point. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes you can us a microwave to dry green wood if you do it very carefully however there are some serious draw backs to this method the first being that seeing any damage other than the most serious(chared wood or checking) is next to impossible to spot.Microwaves heat from the inside out and with the rapid lost of mosture that microwaving causes in wood what can happen is that the cell fiber that makes up it's structure can collapse in on it's self causing micro fractures in the wood fiber which makes the wood brittle. With enough of these micro fractures the whole structure will collapse.( eg the forks will fail long before they should) The best way I'v found to drying small peices of green wood is to pack it in a medium size cardboard box full of saw dust,packing the wood in about the centre of the box and leaving it sit for about two - three wks that usually gives the saw dust enough time to draw off and absorb enough mosture so that I can carve the wood without checking.After each carving session if I haven't finished the peice that I'm working on I wrap it in a green garbage bag tying the top closed so any remaining mosture in the wood can't escape.This method stops the wood from checking or cracking.If I'm lucky enough to finish a peice in one session I put the finished work back in the saw dust and leave it there for at least another ten days befoe applying any finish. Hope this helps


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*I usually let naturals to dry on their own, it gives the best chance to the wood "to mature" . Time gives the grain a much intensity in color and detail. *
*I would advise you to start collecting as many forks as you can, just make sure to write on them the day they were cut and stored. This way you could start working on a new fork while others are getting dry. Saludos. *


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice tips, i was looking into making some naturals myself, i live somewhat in an urban setting but the town is in the foothills of the adarondack new york state park region. I like to take my kids on hikes with me. So ill be looking for some forks. Def will post my finds. 
If it wasnt for my love of making, buying, experimenting with slingshots i fear i wouldnt be going on these hikes.


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

BUt how do you dry a natural fork in a microwave? I read the other posts and I can tell you all agree it is best to let dry naturally...but I still would like to know how to use the microwave!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

drfrancov said:


> BUt how do you dry a natural fork in a microwave? I read the other posts and I can tell you all agree it is best to let dry naturally...but I still would like to know how to use the microwave!


check this thread... http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16466-drying-wood-with-the-microwave/page__hl__microwave


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

inkspot said:


> Microwaves heat from the inside out ...


No... This is why you shouldn't defrost a chicken in the microwave. The microwave cooks the outside only, the heat must CONDUCT through the object.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

I tell my wife to leave the kitchen. I'm cooking. My second favorite is in the dash of my truck.


----------

